# [WIP] New Gaming rig in time for Skyrim



## theeldest (Apr 5, 2011)

*[WIP => COMPLETE] New Gaming rig in time for Skyrim*

*Final Config*
Mobo: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA ...
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Tu...
HSF: Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD...
SSD (cache): Intel 311 Series Larsen Creek 20GB 2.5" SATA II SL...
SSD (apps): OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III...
HDD (RAID10): Recertified: Western Digital Caviar Blue RFHWD6400...
GPUs: 2x MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB ...
PSU: CORSAIR Professional Series HX850 (CMPSU-850HX) 85...
Case: Antec Performance One Series P183 V3 Black Aluminu...
Intake Fans: Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm CPU Cooler and Case Fan
Exhaust Fans: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm, 3 Speed Setting, Beveled...


Short Story: Everything is working! Yaa!!


*Original Post*

Hey Folks,

I'm in the process of putting a new system together.

Here's what I've already settled on:
Case: (Antec P183) Antec Performance One Series P183 V3 Black Aluminu...
PSU: (Seasonic 650W 80+ Gold) SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...
Memory: (2x4GB @ 1866 MHz & CAS 9) G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...
Mobo: ASUS Crosshair V Formula
CPU: TBD
GPU: 6950 or 7000 series if available before November.
SSD: OCZ Agility3 120GB
HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F4 2TB in RAID1
DVD: Gearhead DVD +/- RW 
HSF: Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler


So here's the short story: I have the case, I am 100% on the PSU, SSD & HDD. I don't care about the optical drive and memory will be best available when I get CPU and Mobo (though I have a preference for G.Skill)

CPU and Mobo: I'm 95% sure I'll be going bulldozer. That last 5% is in case AMD screws something up royally. I don't expect the same performance as i7 but I'm expecting the i5 Sandy Bridge range with AMD needing to drop the price to be competitive. I'm ok with that.

*
UPDATE:*
I've added links as I've made decisions.


*Update 2*
So I'm about 99% sure on going Intel at this point. And it's not even due to performance considerations but to the SSD caching on the new Z68 chipset. I like the convenience factor. Using a very expensive computer should be easy.

So here's the component list:

Mobo: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA ...
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Tu...
HSF: Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD...
SSD (cache): Intel 311 Series Larsen Creek 20GB 2.5" SATA II SL...
SSD (apps): OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III...
HDD (RAID10): Recertified: Western Digital Caviar Blue RFHWD6400...
GPUs: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB ...
PSU: CORSAIR Professional Series HX850 (CMPSU-850HX) 85...
Case: Antec Performance One Series P183 V3 Black Aluminu...
Intake Fans: Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm CPU Cooler and Case Fan
Exhaust Fans: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm, 3 Speed Setting, Beveled...

Router: ASUS RT-N16 Wireless Router 802.11b/g/n up to 300M...
WiFi Card: ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI...


Some background:

As I said in the first post, I own the case and DVD drive already. I'd originally been planning to use a couple of the Samsung 2TB drives in RAID1 for the primary array. After some though I decided to upgrade my file server with 2TB drives and use 4 of the 640 drives in a RAID10 setup.

I'll use the 20GB Intel SSD to accelerate that drive. Additionally, I'll use the 120GB Agility SSD that I already own to install applications/games on. This has the benefit of giving consistent great performance to the programs I know I'll use, and giving a boost to everything else that I use somewhat frequently.


I'm pretty well set on all of the hardware but I'd appreciate any feedback. I obviously can't think of everything and if it looks like I missed something, please point it out.


----------



## headshot119 (Apr 7, 2011)

If you want near silence cooling get a corsair H50. Might be a little more expensive than an air cooler, but it'll also run everything nice and cold.


----------



## theeldest (May 9, 2011)

*Changes*

Should this move to the project log section?

Anyway, update time!

*I made a change to the secondary HDDs*. I'll be doing dual Samsung Spinpoint F4 2TB drives in a RADI1 setup. I've gotten pretty anal and paranoid over the years and really want to ensure that photos of my family are kept safe. So RAID1 on the desktop, it backups nightly to a NAS, and we upload any good photos to a 'cloud' photo sharing site. (other important documents--ie tax returns--get e-mailed to me and the wife).

I had to deliberate over 5400 RPM vs 7200 RPM and decided that as a 'data' drive is mostly sequential and I'll have a decent sized SSD, the cost/energy/heat savings of the 5400 RPM will be welcome.


*Regarding additional Case Fans*
I'm aiming for quiet. This is what I'm looking at so far: Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm CPU Cooler and Case Fan

Any thoughts? I may replace the two included fans if they end up being too loud. I've read a few reviews that say the top fan in the P183 is louder than it should be.


The H50 by Corsair is a nice idea and definitely up for consideration. One obvious advantage is that any CPU heat is directly exhausted from the case without adding to the internal temperatures. 


Any other recommendations to keep the system cool and quiet? (I'm not overclocking).


----------



## Zyon (May 10, 2011)

Zalman has a long time reputation for making really good CPU fan, check their products out.

Judging by how you're choosing supposedly best of the best of each part, when Bulldozer comes out make sure you get a board with SLI or CrossfireX so you can add another card later for even better performance.


----------



## theeldest (May 10, 2011)

Zalman has been on my short list for years now though I've always done stock HSF until this build.

If I go Zalman it'd probably be this model:
ZALMAN CNPS9900ALED 120mm 2 Ball Low-noise Blue LE...

The only thing I don't like about it is the proprietary fan. If/When it starts making noise/wearing out it's much more difficult to replace. Anyone use this? Is this even a valid worry?


I'm also looking at this Noctua:
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler

The only thing I don't like about this one is the color of the fans (I've got a vain streak). Those at least can be painted.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 11, 2011)

Update:
I've decided on a motherboard. The ASUS Crosshair V Formula. I'm also painting the inside of my case black (with a few red accents).

This leaves me in a bit of a pickle. I need an ATI 6950 2GB that is Red and/or Black and I need to figure out how to paint the fans on the Noctua.

Ideas?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2011)

nice build, only one suggestion.. i would go with this PSU  
I love mine, Cheaper/Plenty of Power/Recommend by Us


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 11, 2011)

why not bd rom?
Why wait for bulldozer? I am assuming bulldozer will be slower than Sandy bridge. I wouldn't any company's R&D department to catch up with being behind a year or greater in tech in one release. Possible but highly unlikely.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 11, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> why not bd rom?
> Why wait for bulldozer? I am assuming bulldozer will be slower than Sandy bridge. I wouldn't any company's R&D department to catch up with being behind a year or greater in tech in one release. Possible but highly unlikely.



So, I'm still waiting on Bulldozer benchies to actually make the decision but now that I've settled on Red and Black my choices are a bit limited (try finding a $240 intel motherboard with red & black that's good for overclocking and SLI/Crossfire. Also, I prefer ASUS)

Personally, I think AMD is giong to price so that they're competitive with Intel. And one of two things will happpen. AMD will successfully have a good price/performance (as they had *before* sandybridge) or Intel will drop prices to be competitive.

Either way, I see a win in my future.


Regarding BD-ROM: I haven't jumped on that train yet. Not sure that I will. Netflix takes care of streaming hi def content and I don't see games using BDs in the 'near' future.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 11, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> nice build, only one suggestion.. i would go with this PSU
> I love mine, Cheaper/Plenty of Power/Recommend by Us



If I do end up going with the Crosshair V, that PSU lacks a 4pin CPU plug. (the crosshair wants an 8pin AND a 4 pin for CPU power)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2011)

theeldest said:


> If I do end up going with the Crosshair V, that PSU lacks a 4pin CPU plug. (the crosshair wants an 8pin AND a 4 pin for CPU power)



I'm pretty sure, you don't have to use both. If the PSU you have is 8, then you can use the 8-pin. For some theres 4+4 (Break Away's) You can you 8 or 4. Depending on how much power your needing. That's what I've gotten from asusrog site.. I've never knew a board came with 2 different CPU plugs..

Link


----------



## theeldest (Jun 11, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> I'm pretty sure, you don't have to use both. If the PSU you have is 8, then you can use the 8-pin. For some theres 4+4 (Break Away's) You can you 8 or 4. Depending on how much power your needing. That's what I've gotten from asusrog site.. I've never knew a board came with 2 different CPU plugs..
> 
> Link



Awesome, that got me doing some digging. The 8-pin and 4-pin CPU connectors support quite a bit of power (as you said). For reference, each Black & Yellow pair can support 7 amps (at 12v). So the 8-pin (4 pairs) supports 336 watts (28a * 12v) and the 4-pin supports 168 watts.

That second CPU plug (the 4 pin) is really only for super overclocks (phase change required).

Thanks! (but I still think I'll stick with the Seasonic. Quieter, 80+ Gold, & Modular)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2011)

theeldest said:


> Awesome, that got me doing some digging. The 8-pin and 4-pin CPU connectors support quite a bit of power (as you said). For reference, each Black & Yellow pair can support 7 amps (at 12v). So the 8-pin (4 pairs) supports 336 watts (28a * 12v) and the 4-pin supports 168 watts.
> 
> That second CPU plug (the 4 pin) is really only for super overclocks (phase change required).
> 
> Thanks! (but I still think I'll stick with the Seasonic. Quieter, 80+ Gold, & Modular)



Glad to help, But yea that Seasonic is nice and Modular is a plus  Wish mine was modular, but cable length isn't to bad.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 11, 2011)

Asus makes plenty of red/black intel boards, and so does EVGA. Gigabyte makes lots of all black intel boards as well. It's not as hard as you'd think as black and red are some of the most popular colors for custom builds


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 14, 2011)

theeldest said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm in the process of putting a new system together.
> 
> ...




/Tag

I'm going to be building 2 rigs around this frame, one for that exact same reason  Good to have some idea of where I need to head this time. I've not had time to keep an active eye where I want to be... Good luck!!


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 14, 2011)

theeldest said:


> .
> 
> Regarding BD-ROM: I haven't jumped on that train yet. Not sure that I will. Netflix takes care of streaming hi def content and I don't see games using BDs in the 'near' future.



The ps3 is blu ray and it uses blu ray media and it's a game console so you're already way past near, it's more like past.

I would say 18 months and we will see a game on blu ray and multi dvd's like cd's were.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 14, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> The ps3 is blu ray and it uses blu ray media and it's a game console so you're already way past near, it's more like past.
> 
> I would say 18 months and we will see a game on blu ray and multi dvd's like cd's were.



I started looking at prices of blu-ray drives and you're probably right. But I also picked up a DVD-RW drive over the weekend (it's a model that's no longer on NewEgg but was in Frys. Rated as one of the quietest DVD RW drives. Made by Gearhead).

By the time a game comes out on bluray drives will be under $50 (they're already around the $65 mark) and I'll just add a second optical. ... or buy electronically (I  Steam)


----------



## theeldest (Jun 14, 2011)

Also, Agility 3 is regularly $279 and is one sale for $199 (after $30 MIR): OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III...

Picking this up on Friday (assuming it's still in stock ... please stay in stock)


EDIT:

And Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...
Promo Code: EMCKDJF26 ($21 off)


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Eldest.....

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz 6 x 512KB L2 ...

Thoughts?


----------



## theeldest (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a hard time rationalizing a Thuban based proc at this time with BD so very close.

As I see it, I have two choices:

1. Wait for Bulldozer & purchase a new processor then.
2. Buy a placeholder now, and get Bulldozer as an upgrade when Skyrim is released.

If I go the second option, the placeholder would be the least expensive Phenom II on the market that's at least a quad core: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 ...

Granted, it's only a $40 difference but it's still $40.

Heck, if I'm doing a placeholder I could do Tri-core: AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition Heka 2.8GHz 3 x...

Eventhough it looks like I don't really have a budget on individual components, I am pretty limited with funds. The less the better.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, $40 is $40   altho, I've got a coupon code for $15 off that model I listed, so now it $25


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 22, 2011)

So have you considered splurging and going at the 580?
EVGA 015-P3-1580-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2011)

Buy his 1055t
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144413

Before I go any further what are we looking at here for budget and I am assuming this is for a gaming rig?

If you want to save a few bucks....
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s US...

ASRock 890FX DELUXE5 AM3+ AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB...

GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990X SATA 6Gb/s USB...

All of which would be more than adequate for good overclocking and plenty of upgrade options.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 22, 2011)

I actually saw something about the Sabertooth earlier this morn, and hadn't checked into it yet. Looks like a good board, and if I go the 580 route, I'll need every penny   I actually need to look a little closer into a simple SLI board. I don't see me going to the Tri-SLI, unless it's on a board I really really like...


----------



## theeldest (Jun 22, 2011)

The Sabertooth is a good board. Admittedly, the only reason I've got for going Crosshair over Sabertooth is the color scheme.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2011)

theeldest said:


> The Sabertooth is a good board. Admittedly, the only reason I've got for going Crosshair over Sabertooth is the color scheme.



If color scheme is your only complaint....


Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## theeldest (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in the process of painting the inside of my case red & black.

If I go Intel, I'll probably choose between one of these boards:
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA ...
ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P...

I  ASUS and the Red + Black fits with my plan.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 23, 2011)

Gotcha! Personally, I would wait just a little longer then so you have more options. More AM3+ boards should surface soon.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 23, 2011)

I think he and I both are crossing our fingers that we've got some nice options as november rolls closer....


----------



## theeldest (Jun 23, 2011)

SSD was delivered yesterday. OCZ Agility 3. 

Tested it in HD Tune before I saw the threads here with erocker telling us not to do that.

The access time test is ridiculous, though. On a standard HDD it takes about 10 - 15 seconds to run the access time test. On this SSD, it's done immediately (.08 ms access time ) .

Should get the case painted this weekend, then move the current rig (with a couple upgrades) over and do a fresh install on the SSD.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 24, 2011)

Good luck with the weekend move   A little reading for you whilst you're watching the cd spin...

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...an-excuse-for-poor-bulldozer-performance.aspx


starting to get a little bit concerned.....


----------



## theeldest (Jun 26, 2011)

@Ahhzz, oooo, depressing if true but I think my stubborn optimism will see me through.

In other news, case is painted. Just waiting for it to dry. Should be able to move the current rig in later tomorrow.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 26, 2011)

PICTURES!!

Hmmm. Maybe I should downsample...

Anyway, I've got pretty much everything painted. Only thing left is to finish the doors. (reminder, case is an Antec P183). I've got the cross pieces painted red, and the inside triangles and outside portion will both be black.

Feedback is welcome.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 27, 2011)

Note to future modders: Take notes when disassembling to ensure easy reassembly.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## theeldest (Jun 28, 2011)

*Assembled (empty) Case*

Pics of the assembled case (empty).

I've got my current rig installed and have finished loading Windows 7 on the SSD. Now I'm installing all of my software (shoot me now).


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 28, 2011)

1337 stuff.

PSU isn't enough juice for two let alone three high end cards should you go that route.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 28, 2011)

Well ... it'd run a couple 'high end' GPUs (like a couple 6950s). I just wouldn't have any overclocking head room and it'd be running right at spec when it's full tilt.

Thanks for the reminder though, I'd come to the same conclusion a while ago and forgot to change the PSU in my list.

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...

BAM!

Ok, so it's the same thing but with 750 watts vs 650 watts. Realistically, I don't really plan on running dual GPUs, but the 750 will give me a bit more headroom.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 29, 2011)

Without researching the 12V amperage needed for your cards, I will say you don't want to be near the max capacity of your PSU.  They degrade over time anyways meaning your GPUs won't be getting enough juice after a while @ stock stettings.  Then they will cease to function.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Heheh saw this in a sig on a diff forum, and the last three lines hit home so much heheheh

"_Here's what I've got:

Q9450 @ 3.4GHz
XFX 780i
2x2GB Patriot Viper DDR2-1066
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II
Samsung F3 1TB w/ Windows 7 x64
Samsung F1 750GB w/ Windows Vista x64
Antec TP3 650w
CoolerMaster Centurion 5
ABS Mechanical Keyboard
SteelSeries Ikari Laser Mouse
Asus ML248H LED-LCD
A Burning Desire To Upgrade
The Self-Control To Wait For Socket-2011
A Wife Who Won't Let Me Spend Any More Money Anyway

"_


----------



## theeldest (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> A Wife Who Won't Let Me Spend Any More Money Anyway



Oh man. Spot on.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 7, 2011)

Man, you gotta resize those pics 

Looks like the Crosshair V is the board to beat....hope these numbers don't lie, and my wallet can handle it....

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/News/26...d-fx-8130p-8216bulldozer8217-hits-514ghz.aspx


----------



## theeldest (Jul 7, 2011)

The more stuff like this I see the closer I am to just getting the Crosshair V before seeing final gaming benches.


----------



## theeldest (Jul 7, 2011)

Also, 7 more posts will bump this to the next page. That's easier than resizing pics, right?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2011)

theeldest said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I'm in the process of putting a new system together.
> 
> ...



Want it Want it Want it!!!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BDOR6U/?tag=tec06d-20


Skip that mess, and grab this!!!!


----------



## theeldest (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm way too much of an ATI fanboy to jump on that. Also, wrong color. (;-)). Looking for red cards.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2011)

*sigh* poor poor, misguided man....:shadedshu :shadedshu  My heart weeps for the future of your gaming experience....


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 1, 2011)

Eldest Eldest Eldest Eldest Eldest Eldest Eldest Eldest Eldest!!!!!

RELEASE DATE!!!!


Gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme...


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 2, 2011)

http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/fx-entry.aspx

That is all.


----------



## theeldest (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooo!!

Release date and a chance to win one!?

I'm in.


----------



## theeldest (Aug 2, 2011)

Also, this jerk-off posted a bulldozer game benchmark: http://obrovsky.blogspot.com/2011/08/bulldy-results-part-115.html

1st - I hate game benchmarks run at 1280x1024. I understand you want to show the differences between the processors, but running a test that doesn't reflect reality doesn't really help anyone. I mean, really. The lowest performing processor gets 258 fps in that test!

2nd - Bah, I don't really care. Just give me real & meaningful benchmarks!


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 2, 2011)

Eldest, it's me again, and again    The GSkill Ram we're looking at is on sale, $15 off with promo code EMCKBKH33. Probably going to pull the trigger, and hope they fit in the board well with the card.


----------



## theeldest (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw that come across my e-mail today. Too bad I'm on a purchasing hiatus until mid September.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man....

I'll be very very quiet then....

Woohoo!!  
2 x ($79.99) MEM 4Gx2|GSKILL F3-14900CL9D-8GBXL

$159.98


1 x ($-30.00) DISCOUNT FOR PROMOTION CODE

$-30.00


Payment Term: VISA
Extended Warranty: $0.00
Subtotal: $129.98
Tax: $0.00
Shipping and Handling: $0.00
Total Amount: $129.98

Mine begins


----------



## theeldest (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn. Memory has gotten hella cheap. 16GB at 1866MHz for $130. That's pretty nice.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 17, 2011)

Eldest, what are you looking at for cooling? I'm considering a pair of these for my two boxes...
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid Cooling System


*edit* I took a second look at your proposed build and saw the D14... I was looking for the Antec, and saw http://www.kitguru.net/components/cooling/zardon/antec-kuhler-h20-620-liquid-cooler-review/4/ as a comparison... not a _great_ deal of difference, and I'm thinking with the extra space, and I won't be super-over clocking, it might be worth it.... Had you looked at that at all?


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Get the nh-d14 that zalman cooler is noisy as hell and you still have high crappy temps


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 17, 2011)

Not looking at the  Zalman, arnoo, checking out the Liquid cooling all in one system from Antec


----------



## theeldest (Aug 17, 2011)

That Antec Kuhler does look pretty good. About the same performance in the same price range as the Noctua.

I'm not sure why, but I think I still prefer the Noctua. I'll have to think about this one, though. The Antec has the obvious advantage of helping everything else stay cool by directly exhausting hot air instead of letting it swirl around in the case first.


----------



## theeldest (Sep 2, 2011)

So I'm about 99% sure on going Intel at this point. And it's not even due to performance considerations but to the SSD caching on the new Z68 chipset. I like the convenience factor. Using a very expensive computer should be easy.

So here's the component list:

Mobo: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA ...
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Tu...
HSF: Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD...
SSD (cache): Intel 311 Series Larsen Creek 20GB 2.5" SATA II SL...
SSD (apps): OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III...
HDD (RAID10): Recertified: Western Digital Caviar Blue RFHWD6400...
GPUs: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB ...
PSU: CORSAIR Professional Series HX850 (CMPSU-850HX) 85...
Case: Antec Performance One Series P183 V3 Black Aluminu...
Intake Fans: Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm CPU Cooler and Case Fan
Exhaust Fans: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm, 3 Speed Setting, Beveled...

Router: ASUS RT-N16 Wireless Router 802.11b/g/n up to 300M...
WiFi Card: ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI...


Some background:

As I said in the first post, I own the case and DVD drive already. I'd originally been planning to use a couple of the Samsung 2TB drives in RAID1 for the primary array. After some though I decided to upgrade my file server with 2TB drives and use 4 of the 640 drives in a RAID10 setup.

I'll use the 20GB Intel SSD to accelerate that drive. Additionally, I'll use the 120GB Agility SSD that I already own to install applications/games on. This has the benefit of giving consistent great performance to the programs I know I'll use, and giving a boost to everything else that I use somewhat frequently.


I'm pretty well set on all of the hardware but I'd appreciate any feedback. I obviously can't think of everything and if it looks like I missed something, please point it out.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2011)

Lookin' sharp Eldest.


----------



## theeldest (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> Lookin' sharp Eldest.



Are you still on the fence? Playing the waiting game?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm still playing the game, hopeful anyway   I've got double sets of the Corsair Enthusiast 750 power supplies, 2TB WD Blacks, 2 XFX 6950 2Gb's, and 8Gb RipJaws. So basically, all I need now is the MB and proc, and I'm set. Still considering the water cooler set from Antec (now that the sale is off   ).


----------



## theeldest (Sep 2, 2011)

I just built an i5 setup for a friend and given how easily they overclock I don't think the first generation of Bulldozer can do it. And if you think use used the SSD caching, it's a no brainer to go Intel (this coming from one of the most hardcore AMD fanbois. I disappoint myself)


----------



## happita (Sep 2, 2011)

theeldest said:


> I just built an i5 setup for a friend and given how easily they overclock I don't think the first generation of Bulldozer can do it. And if you think use used the SSD caching, it's a no brainer to go Intel (this coming from one of the most hardcore AMD fanbois. I disappoint myself)



I'm not going to try to convince you to go AMD or Intel because you already seem pretty certain at the moment. But in all honesty, Skyrim is still a long 2 months away, and Bulldozer will be out before then. If I was in your shoes, I would wait until it came out. Maybe people like you itching for a new system will get lucky with decent price cuts to current processors or Bulldozer might be attractive enough at it's own price point and perform on par. Nobody knows. I know I will definitely be waiting, until well after Skyrim comes out and a few other games until I myself build a whole new rig for me


----------



## r9 (Sep 2, 2011)

theeldest said:


> Also, this jerk-off posted a bulldozer game benchmark: http://obrovsky.blogspot.com/2011/08/bulldy-results-part-115.html
> 
> 1st - I hate game benchmarks run at 1280x1024. I understand you want to show the differences between the processors, but running a test that doesn't reflect reality doesn't really help anyone. I mean, really. The lowest performing processor gets 258 fps in that test!
> 
> 2nd - Bah, I don't really care. Just give me real & meaningful benchmarks!



What is meaningful for you ? List of 20 CPUs tested in highest possible resolution in price range of 1000$ all in 5% performance margin.


----------



## theeldest (Sep 3, 2011)

r9 said:


> What is meaningful for you ? List of 20 CPUs tested in highest possible resolution in price range of 1000$ all in 5% performance margin.



Realistically, I'd like to see a couple SB procs, the BD, a couple Nehamlem, and a couple Phenoms. That covers the high and mid range.

Then test at 1680x1050, 1920x1080, 2560x1600.

With two different GPUs. 580 & 560, or 6970 & 6870.

In at least 4 games that are modern.


----------



## theeldest (Sep 16, 2011)

Paycheck hits the bank in about an hour and I'm looking for any last minute changes/recommendations/deals.

So here's the component list:

Mobo: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA ...
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Tu...
HSF: Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD...
SSD (cache): Intel 311 Series Larsen Creek 20GB 2.5" SATA II SL...
GPUs: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB ...
PSU: CORSAIR Professional Series HX850 (CMPSU-850HX) 85...
Intake Fans: Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm CPU Cooler and Case Fan
Exhaust Fans: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm, 3 Speed Setting, Beveled...

WiFi Card: ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI...


This I already own:
_SSD (apps): OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III...
HDD (RAID10): Recertified: Western Digital Caviar Blue RFHWD6400..._
_Case: Antec Performance One Series P183 V3 Black Aluminu..._

Any quick suggestions?


To reiterate, I'm using 4x 640GB Cavier Blue drives I already have in a RAID 10. A SSD for caching that array and a second SSD for specific games.

I'm aiming for quiet if possible as well as bang for dollar.

Thanks, TPU!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 16, 2011)

Go back!!!!! heheheh looks good mate. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 17, 2011)

2 x Antec Lanboy air Blue Black / Blue ATX Mid Tower C... !!!


----------



## theeldest (Sep 19, 2011)

Parts are in the mail. Signature is updated.

By Thursday I should have it OC'd.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Woot!!


----------



## theeldest (Sep 19, 2011)

I just couldn't wait any longer. I need the system set up and ready for the BF3 launch.

@Ahhzz, are you still waiting for retail BD benchmarks before pulling the trigger?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, 'fraid so. I've gotten everything else stacked up, even caught a steal on the new cases for $100 after rebate that I hadn't planned on. Nice pretty stack on my workbench, just waiting on the scores to see where I go (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2358899#post2358899). Considering the rumored prices, I really don't see me NOT grabbing a 'Dozer, but there's always the potential that they just suck.


----------



## theeldest (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I got the 2500k from 3.3Ghz stock to 4.6GHz. Vcore is only 1.325v and temps stay below 55-60 so far.

Really looking to hit 5GHz on this, though.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 27, 2011)

r9 said:


> What is meaningful for you ? List of 20 CPUs tested in highest possible resolution in price range of 1000$ all in 5% performance margin.



What is meaningful to me is real benchmarks and not some made up bullshit by a moron that was proven to be a fraud long ago.

That's just me though.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

theeldest said:


> Well, I got the 2500k from 3.3Ghz stock to 4.6GHz. Vcore is only 1.325v and temps stay below 55-60 so far.
> 
> Really looking to hit 5GHz on this, though.



How much of a performance increase have you seen overclocking the 2500k? I am looking to overclock my 2600k but am rather nervous since this is my first build. Also have you overclocked your 6950's yet and if so what are your overclock specs, I have Twin Frozr ii's so also looking to overclock those?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 28, 2011)

nice  grats!!!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 28, 2011)

Get a new system when the games released not before it.  That way you can make sure your new system will run the game as well as you require.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 28, 2011)

sooooo....... how do you know it will, without running the game on the new system?


----------



## theeldest (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't overclocked the GPUs yet. I'll be out of town for the next week so it'll be sometime in oct before I get that far. 

It's hard to say whether the overclocked CPU has an affect on everyday computing. I think I'll set it back to stock and use it like that for awhile then bump it back up. Give me the opportunity to try and see if I can tell the difference.

Maybe I'll test my wife. Make her use it for stuff.


And even though the games aren't out, this system had better play them on high settings. If it doesn't, I'm going to burn this town to the ground. It certainly cost enough...


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 28, 2011)

exactly 



I ran my Opty at stock until I started seeing some places for improvement, and then beat it into submission at almost 3Ghz. Played with overclocking my GPU's, but while my scores went up in benchmarks, I really didn't see much improvement in fps in my games, so I left them alone...


----------



## theeldest (Sep 28, 2011)

My ATI 4870 was that way. I could OC it pretty well but all it did was get louder while I was gaming with no real _noticeable_ performance increase.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 5, 2011)

Finally got to OCing / unlocking the GPUs.

The BIOS listed here: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_r6950_twin_froz_iii_power_edition_unlocking,1.html

It works. It'll unlock the shaders and give you higher OC limits.Tested at 900 MHz on the core and there were no problems. 3D Vantage generated quite a bit of heat though so I'm not sure that I'll keep these OC'd. My case has decent cooling but it's made more for silence. The unlock gave me a decent bump (I'll post some specifics when I get home this evening). So I don't think I need the OC.


Note: I've done a total of 4 of the MSI Frozr III 6950 2GB cards and have 100% success rate with the shader unlock.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm hoping I'll have the same luck with mine, as I really do want to unlock them.... don't tel the fiancee, but she'll get the two that don't unlock, if I only have limited success


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 5, 2011)

theeldest said:


> Finally got to OCing / unlocking the GPUs.
> 
> The BIOS listed here: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_r6950_twin_froz_iii_power_edition_unlocking,1.html
> 
> ...



How much more heat did it generate OC'ing them? I have a case made for cooling and noise so I'm looking to get some insane performance out of my Twin Frozr ii"s


----------



## theeldest (Oct 6, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> How much more heat did it generate OC'ing them? I have a case made for cooling and noise so I'm looking to get some insane performance out of my Twin Frozr ii"s



I'll try to do a proper test tonight. Might be worth picking up a dB meter (though I probably won't).

My case is limiting in that there's a single 120mm intake fan and two 120mm exhaust fans for the GPU/CPU compartment. (there's another intake that is for HDDs and PSU).

And with the setup much of the GPU hot air sits there without getting pushed out of the case.

I just set up a buddy with nearly the same system but in the HAF 932. It's pretty much the little brother to your HAF X and that side fan really helped to move the air from the Frozrs.


NOTE: The BIOS I linked above is only for the Frozr III, not the II. But the RBE method of unlocking shaders should work fine. (let me know if you need a link on this one)


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 6, 2011)

theeldest said:


> I'll try to do a proper test tonight. Might be worth picking up a dB meter (though I probably won't).
> 
> My case is limiting in that there's a single 120mm intake fan and two 120mm exhaust fans for the GPU/CPU compartment. (there's another intake that is for HDDs and PSU).
> 
> ...



Hmmm I'm hoping I can find a set of the BIOS for the Frozr II so I can work on unlocking them


----------



## theeldest (Oct 6, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Hmmm I'm hoping I can find a set of the BIOS for the Frozr II so I can work on unlocking them



It's a pretty easy process. Use GPU-z to save a copy of the BIOS. Use RBE to modify the BIOS for the shader unlock (it's a checkbox; literally that easy). Use ATIWinFlash to program the new BIOS.

Once you've done it with one card you just need to flash the same modified BIOS to the other card.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 6, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> How much more heat did it generate OC'ing them? I have a case made for cooling and noise so I'm looking to get some insane performance out of my Twin Frozr ii"s



It wasn't a real scientific test (a couple runs of the first test in 3D Vantage) but the 50 MHz OC on the core only increased my temps by about 3-5 degrees C. The problem is the fan profile increase the fan speed by about 10% over that temperature change giving quite a bit more noise.

What are 'safe' temps for GPUs? I maxed out at 75 on the warmest card (70 degrees on the other).


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 6, 2011)

theeldest said:


> It wasn't a real scientific test (a couple runs of the first test in 3D Vantage) but the 50 MHz OC on the core only increased my temps by about 3-5 degrees C. The problem is the fan profile increase the fan speed by about 10% over that temperature change giving quite a bit more noise.
> 
> What are 'safe' temps for GPUs? I maxed out at 75 on the warmest card (70 degrees on the other).



Idk about "safe temps" fpr GPU's but mine have not broken even 65 during the full Heaven and 3DMark 11 benchmark.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 9, 2011)

*How about some final images?*

My Desk!!






The Tower!

















Yes, I'm using wireless. I know.

















Both cards unlocked to 1536 shaders. w00t!





I've only got one of the SSDs mounted properly. I need to request some of the SSD screws from Antec as the case only comes with enough for one SSD.





And I should spend a bit more time hiding these cables. But the 4 640GB drives in the RAID10 work pretty well and temps in this lower chamber are good as there is a dedicated intake fan and the exhaust fan on the PSU.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice specs and build, congrats!
Like those Antec cases. They aren't too bad looking, and pretty quiet. 
Sick raid array too. Just make sure to remember to backup often.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 9, 2011)

Yuppers. Weekly incremental backups to the server listed on the bottom line of my specs.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 10, 2011)

*sigh*

I can't stop coming to this thread to look at pictures of my rig while I'm at work.


----------



## shiraz82 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi The eldest, I was just searching for skyrim stuff and happened across this thread. Saw your pics and it's very similar to the kit i have. I felt compelled to sign up and ask why u have 2 crossfire cables on your gfx cards? Any reason or just show?

Also just for info i have the same cards although mine cannot be flashed as they are v2 or someshit like that, was bummed when i realised that, and one of them has a noisy fan which i sometimes either whack to shut it up or take it out completely if I'm not gonna game too streniously for a while. 

I was also gonna watercool them tho eliminate this prob but since they're not reference cards we cannot get full cover waterblocks, am I right?

Like I said I just signed up and I'm on an oil rig just now but when I get home Ill upload my rig, crazy similar.

Thanks.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 11, 2011)

Ditch the noctua fans for the case, they are overpriced, also ditch the HDD get a new one, and why 2 ssd?


----------



## theeldest (Oct 11, 2011)

shiraz82 said:


> Hi The eldest, I was just searching for skyrim stuff and happened across this thread. Saw your pics and it's very similar to the kit i have. I felt compelled to sign up and ask why u have 2 crossfire cables on your gfx cards? Any reason or just show?
> 
> Also just for info i have the same cards although mine cannot be flashed as they are v2 or someshit like that, was bummed when i realised that, and one of them has a noisy fan which i sometimes either whack to shut it up or take it out completely if I'm not gonna game too streniously for a while.
> 
> ...




Crossfire Cables:
I might someday add a 3rd card (unlikely but possible). This way I know where my cable is.

Watercooling:
Pretty sure not waterblocks for these cards as they're customer PCBs

Flashing BIOS:
You should really try flashing the BIOS on this page: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_r6950_twin_froz_iii_power_edition_unlocking,1.html (so long as you have the Frozr III; not the II).
All cards are flashable but some may not unlock. Only way to find out is to do it and test the cards for artifacts.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 11, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Ditch the noctua fans for the case, they are overpriced, also ditch the HDD get a new one, and why 2 ssd?



1. If you think these fans are overpriced can you please provide a link to another option that you'd recommend?

2. Why should I switch out the HDDs? I had them on hand because I upgraded my server and 4 of these in RAID10 give quite good performance. The price was right too.

3. I had purchased the 120GB OCZ drive a couple months back with the intent of using it for boot/apps. I had it set up that way in my old system but I hit the 120GB limit pretty quick and had to work to maintain what was on the SSD and what wasn't.

I like simple so I decided I can go for slower boot time so long as apps are still quick. So I'm booting from the RAID10 array and I install just apps & games on the 120GB.

But when I decided to do the Z68 I figured it's a pretty small cost to add the 20GB caching drive. I'd put it in a friend build and it gives pretty good performance. And now that most programs are on a standalone drive those don't get cached so there's more room in the cache for other stuff.

The performance and responsiveness of the system is pretty top notch. If I hadn't already purchased the 120GB Agility drive I would have gone with a 60GB Vertex 2 for caching. I know that you get better performance out of installing directly on the drive but I'm pretty lazy and don't like managing what's on the SSD (and a 256GB was out of my price range).


----------



## theeldest (Oct 12, 2011)

Bad news: One of my cards went bad. No output on any port and the fans just run at 100%. Setting up the RMA with MSI now. 

Only piece of bad hardware through the whole build so not too bad actually.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2011)

dude


----------



## theeldest (Oct 15, 2011)

*Benches*

Sent off the card today. Newegg should ship a replacement next week sometime. I'll still have it in time for BF3 and definitely for Skyrim.

Figured I should post some benchmarks now.

I've currently got the four 640GB drives in RAID 10 being accelerated by the 20GB Intel 311 SSD.

MB/s





IOPS




And I have a 120GB Agility 3 for Apps & Games

MB/s




IOPS





ATTO does a much better job of showing how an SSD can stretch it's legs





I'm in the process of converting the RAID10 setup to a RAID5. I'll post benchmarks of that when I have them but the main reason is Intel's poor RAID10 implementation. Most good RAID controllers will process reads from every drive in a RAID 10 setup. Intel will only read from a single drive in each mirrored pair giving half the theoretical read performance.

With RAID5 the read performance will be that of 3 drives (n-1) whereas the RAID10 performance is currently that of 2 drives (n/2).

I have the option of adding a 5th drive to the RAID setup for even better performance(I've actually got 7 of the 640GB drives but can only fit 5 with the Intel SSD on the chipset controller). The usual downside to RAID5 is poor write speeds but different tests I've seen show small differences with modern processors and a small number of drives.

Thoughts? Benchmark requests?


----------



## techtard (Oct 15, 2011)

This build is a beast man. Every time I click this thread rainbows explode out of my eyeballs!

How does the ssd accellerated raid array run in real world usage?


----------



## theeldest (Oct 15, 2011)

techtard said:


> This build is a beast man. Every time I click this thread rainbows explode out of my eyeballs!
> 
> How does the ssd accelerated raid array run in real world usage?



It's hard to say quantitatively whether the SSD acceleration gives a noticeable difference. It does boot in about half the time as before I added the SSD, so that's good.

Microsoft has a toolkit that I'm going to figure out how to use: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff191077(v=VS.85).aspx

One of the things you can do is time how long it takes for apps to load. When I get to it I'll post some benchmarks.


Regarding the switch to RAID5 my read speeds increased quite a bit (maxing at about 300 MB/s). We'll see if this is a good switch or not. Benchmarks are a bit strange with the RAID array and the SSD accelertion. Not all benchmarks utilize the SSD so miss some performance. And the RAID is much better at sequential data and anything that is weighted more towards random or small reads/writes shows poor performance.

Anyone have benches you'd like to see?


----------



## theeldest (Oct 18, 2011)

New Monitor on the way. Should be delivered Thursday.

Dell U2412m
24"
e-IPS
1920x1200

Link:http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=320-2676

Coupon for $80 off: XD5W7S1JRP52C8


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2011)

Motherboards and CPUs on my front porch!! Won't get a lot done, as I'll be away for a bit, but I'll be up til midnite getting them installed anyway 

nice find on the 24"!!!


----------



## theeldest (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh man, you are going to have SO MUCH FUN!!!

I'm excited FOR you! I remember when I first built the Sandy Bridge setup and how easy it was to get to 4+ GHz.

Reminder, if you're doing RAID or SSD caching or you *might* do it later, set the HDDs as RAID in the BIOS now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, set it up last night (til 11:30 heheheh) and runs great! I did has a sad when I had to open an Intel box instead of an AMD, but the ASRock board was gorgeous   The only question I have, is about the eyefinity stuff. I wanted to be able to stretch compatible games across multiple monitors, but I only have two monitors. Will Eyefinity only support 3 or 6? Is there another way to stretch the game screen across two monitors?

I'm also not really going to have any access to it for a coulpe of weeks, but when you get a chance, mind throwing your settings out so I can see what I can push up on 'clocking?


----------



## theeldest (Oct 19, 2011)

Sure. I'll put up my settings when I get home this evening.

For Eyefinity I am pretty sure you can do 2 monitors. The problem is that most people wouldn't want to as you'd have a bezel right in the center.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 19, 2011)

theeldest said:


> For Eyefinity you *can *do 2 monitors. The problem is that most people wouldn't want to as you'd have a bezel right in the center.



fixed. the bezel is ok in rts/mmos, but anything from a person's perspective where the center of the screen gets the attention (all 3d games pretty much) will suck with 2.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, anyone point me the right direction to get it setup? I can't seem to convince it to play properly 

But that is a good point, it would be right in the center of the screen...wonder if I can convince the significant other to let me splurge on a third 22".....

I play Rift a lot, which wouldn't need the direct center of the screen all the time... Skyrim, Deus Ex, STALKER:COP... those may be more of a challenge...


----------



## digibucc (Oct 19, 2011)

to set it up:
go to CCC, click "Desktop Management" , then "creating and arranging desktops" , right click on a monitor, and click "create group"

note: for 3 monitors off one card you need a DisplayPort adapter, which will add another $100 to your costs.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> ...and click "create group"



can't "thank" twice for one post, so here ya go, Thanks!!  *cheers*


----------



## theeldest (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm. My card came with a mini-displayport to DVI adapter.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2011)

My card has one as well, but they say that you can't enable a third monitor without an "Active" DP Adapter....


----------



## digibucc (Oct 19, 2011)

i don't know - mine doesn't have it.  AMD's Eyefinity compatibility page has some mini-dp adapters listed:
http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx

and in the fine print they say this:


> To enable more than two displays, additional panels with native DisplayPort connectors, and/or DisplayPort compliant active adapters to convert your monitor's native input to your cards DisplayPort *or* Mini-DisplayPort connector(s), are required.


keyword *OR*.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2011)

No, I understand. My point was that you need an "Active" adapter, whether you use the DP or Mini-DP port. Mine only had a regular DP adapter (not mini-), but I don't know if it's "active" or not... we've got a couple around the shop that came in Dells and HPs as a dongle, I think I'll take one home to see what happens when I steal her monitor and put it on my desk


----------



## theeldest (Oct 19, 2011)

I was thinking that I just set a friend up with 3 monitors running off a single card with one using an adapter on the mini-display port. Then I realized that monitor is using displayport natively and that's not really what we're talking about here.

@Ahhzz, what model Dell monitors are you looking at? Quite a few have DP built in.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 19, 2011)

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-2736

22" Ultrasharp (eIPS panel) with Displayport native


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2011)

None yet... I honestly wasn't thinking clearly about the bezel in the way when I started this little adventure. I've got another Dell 22" at the house, I think, that she's using.. Not sure if any of them have native DP yet...


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> Mine only had a regular DP adapter (not mini-), but I don't know if it's "active" or not... we've got a couple around the shop that came in Dells and HPs as a dongle, I think I'll take one home to see what happens when I steal her monitor and put it on my desk



Hmm... these little jewels don't have two beveled corners, only one. The other is squared off, so I have 3 right-angle corners, and one beveled... I'm betting they only work with the specific vid card they came with..... *sigh*  Oh well. I guess I'll steal the other monitor, and see if the adapter that came with it is "Active" enough ;


----------



## theeldest (Oct 20, 2011)

Monitor should be delivered today and the video card is still on it's way back to newegg. I probably won't get the replacement in time for BF3 but should have it for Skyrim.

I downclocked my memory ... well ... I loosened the timings so I could drop the voltage to 1.35v. I know that 1.5v and above can be a little hard on the memory controller with SB and there are reports that it may degrade/damage the chips.

Going from CAS 9 to CAS10 is going to have no effect on performance but may help the longevity of the processor.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 21, 2011)

I read somewhere that RAID 10 performed better in real world versus RAID 5.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 26, 2011)

nt300 said:


> I read somewhere that RAID 10 performed better in real world versus RAID 5.



So the differences in performance between RAID10 and RAID5 are very heavily dependent on the specific workload. 

And in this _*specific*_ example RAID10 is working with one arm tied behind it's back. A proper RAID10 implementation would use all drives for read operations while the Intel implementation uses _half_ of the drives for read operations.

This is one main reason I switched to RAID5. RAID5 will _*always*_ use n-1 drives for reads and writes. The only other performance consideration is on parity calculations for write operations. Realistically, this is only relevant on smaller writes as for large sequential writes modern processors can keep up quite well with the storage subsystem.

But this is a problem I've solved by using the SSD caching. Any small writes are automatically routed to the SSD and written to the array later.

So I gain the read performance of 1 disk and don't need to deal with the write performance problem due to my specific setup.


Thanks for the input, though. It was informational and well cited.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, and regarding BF3. This setup with a single 6950 runs BF3 on a single 1920x1200 monitor at high to ultra high settings being set by the program. Haven't pulled fps but it's smooth as butter. I'd estimate well over 45. (anything more and I just can't tell)

With the dual 6950s and 3 of these monitors that my buddy's running it stutters a bit on Ultra High. But if you drop just a couple settings it's over 45 fps the whole time.

woot


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 28, 2011)

I'l be back on the box right after Halloween, so I'm hoping you can get me some 'clocking numbers to play with by the time I get back, Eldest


----------



## theeldest (Oct 28, 2011)

I spent a couple hours last night benchmarking the main RAID5 array. Now I'm unsure what I should do for performance. Performance is all over the place when I rerun the same benchmark. 

I was getting 4k write speeds of 10 MB/s to 75 MB/s.

Sequential Reads were 300 MB/s to 550 MB/s.


The RAID10 setup had much more predictable performance but only tops out reads at 250 MB/s

Seeing as this is a gaming machine I'm trying to think when writes would be important and whether it's worth the hassle of reimaging with a RAID10 setup.


Thoughts?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright Eldest, it's out, you should be playing it, what's the scoop??!!


----------



## theeldest (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok ok, sorry for the zombie thread.

Updates:
1. I reinstalled and went to RAID10 again. I don't think there's a noticeable difference except in copying large files but I can always go back to RAID 5 (I had to do the reinstall for other reasons, not RAID related)

2. I finally got the replacement to the second 6950 (about a month ago). And it successfully flashed to 1536 shaders. That's 5 for 5 that flashed to the 6970 shaders. Sweet!

3. Peripherials:
I'm waiting on the Razer Tiamat 7.1 surround headset to be released. 
I'm waiting on $$ for a couple more monitors (Eyefinity, here I come!)


4. Other non-gaming stuff
When I put this together I really only used it for gaming. Well, now I am rocking some pretty big excel sheets, VBA macros, perl scripting, etc. I'm thinking I could benefit from an i7 and may upgrade to Ivy Bridge when it releases. Thoughts?


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 20, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Ok ok, sorry for the zombie thread.
> 
> Updates:
> 1. I reinstalled and went to RAID10 again. I don't think there's a noticeable difference except in copying large files but I can always go back to RAID 5 (I had to do the reinstall for other reasons, not RAID related)


Hmm... Still sitting on a single 2Tb drive, since drive prices went haywire two weeks after I ordered mine   Think even when prices return, I'll probably just replace older drives, and keep going 


theeldest said:


> 2. I finally got the replacement to the second 6950 (about a month ago). And it successfully flashed to 1536 shaders. That's 5 for 5 that flashed to the 6970 shaders. Sweet!


You. Stink.

Mine are non-reference, and don't seem to want to do ANYthing useful 



theeldest said:


> 3. Peripherials:
> I'm waiting on the Razer Tiamat 7.1 surround headset to be released.
> I'm waiting on $$ for a couple more monitors (Eyefinity, here I come!)


eh, the Fiance nixed the Asus special on 23 Monitors a couple of months back, and money's still a bit tight, so I'm stuck with two, and just enjoying playing in the CS with the render screen on the right monitor 



theeldest said:


> 4. Other non-gaming stuff
> When I put this together I really only used it for gaming. Well, now I am rocking some pretty big excel sheets, VBA macros, perl scripting, etc. I'm thinking I could benefit from an i7 and may upgrade to Ivy Bridge when it releases. Thoughts?



Can't help you here, just playing around with mine, and doing some minor Photoshop and Quark work on it. The real question, are you enjoying the darn game??!!??


----------



## theeldest (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Hmm... Still sitting on a single 2Tb drive, since drive prices went haywire two weeks after I ordered mine   Think even when prices return, I'll probably just replace older drives, and keep going



Same boat. I was looking to get at least 1 more 2TB drive for the server but they are way too high. Got the original 4 at $79 but they're still $159. That's just stupid expensive.



Ahhzz said:


> Mine are non-reference, and don't seem to want to do ANYthing useful



Have you tried editing the bios with RBE? That should work even if they're not reference cards. (assuming not laser cut)



Ahhzz said:


> Can't help you here, just playing around with mine, and doing some minor Photoshop and Quark work on it. The real question, are you enjoying the darn game??!!??



OH MY GOD YES!! I'm only 80 hours in, though. I've done the main quest but still have thieves, assassins, companions, mages & bards questlines to do.

I stopped for a while in December as I was waiting for the construction kit to come out. I'm a hoarder and I needed a good house mod. (Dovahkiin Hideout)


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 20, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Have you tried editing the bios with RBE? That should work even if they're not reference cards. (assuming not laser cut)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I tried the RBE, and it just hung, but I'm not sure if that's when I was running XF or not, which would explain the problem. What steps did you run thru?

I did the same thing, come late dec, early Jan. Stopped, waiting for the CS. Went ahead and wiped it all out, and RELOADED  (I hate steam, it's my copy, and I'll play it the way I want, damn it) the game. I've just barely escaped the first cave, and headed down the hill to wander right now. I've gotten distracted learing the CS, and building a small dungeon   I've been playing a dual-wielding Bosmer so far, but I'll probably drop that when I get a solid bow, and fall back to my Ranger ways


----------



## theeldest (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I think I tried the RBE, and it just hung, but I'm not sure if that's when I was running XF or not, which would explain the problem. What steps did you run thru?
> 
> I did the same thing, come early to mid-Jan. Stopped, waiting for the CS. Went ahead and wiped it all out, and RELOADED ( I hate steam, it's my copy, and I'll play it the way I want, damn it the game. I've just barely escaped the first cave, and headed down the hill to wander right now. I've gotten distracted learing the CS, and building a small dungeon   I've been playing a dual-wielding Bosmer so far, but I'll probably drop that when I get a solid bow, and fall back to my Ranger ways



These instructions: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/msi_r6950_twin_froz_iii_power_edition_unlocking,1.html

I've been playing a stealthy dunmer (named Nerevar). taking advantage of smithing & enchanting.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhhh... I'm running XFX, so not sure how that will go, but I may try again this weekend


----------



## theeldest (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, that link only works on this specific MSI,

I think the basic instructions are:
1. Save BIOS from card using GPUz
2. Edit BIOS in RBE to 6970 shaders
3. Flash BIOS using ATIWinFlash
4. Restart & Test

I did mine while they were crossfired and it worked (kinda surprised).


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 21, 2012)

So, I jumped on again last night to attempt to beat my XFX's into submission, and remembered what was gving me grief the last time. Whenever I start up ATIWinFlash, it really hoses my machine. Screen refresh goes to about once every 30 seconds for 2 or 3 minutes, then I get a short 3 or 4 second reprieve, where I can click or type, but then it goes haywire again. I can't stay stable long enough to TRY to change the BIOS, much less see what happens afterwards. The only thing I can find on Google refers to the machine stuttering/freezing after patching, or because of patching, or before patching... Nothing to do with just starting the software... Any ideas?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2012)

**shakes fist**

Thanks guys for making this thread. Ended up spending some money(for a 2nd gpu/Skyrim) and enjoying the game LOL.


----------



## theeldest (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> So, I jumped on again last night to attempt to beat my XFX's into submission, and remembered what was gving me grief the last time. Whenever I start up ATIWinFlash, it really hoses my machine. Screen refresh goes to about once every 30 seconds for 2 or 3 minutes, then I get a short 3 or 4 second reprieve, where I can click or type, but then it goes haywire again. I can't stay stable long enough to TRY to change the BIOS, much less see what happens afterwards. The only thing I can find on Google refers to the machine stuttering/freezing after patching, or because of patching, or before patching... Nothing to do with just starting the software... Any ideas?



That's really kinda weird. I think you'll need to use the non-win version: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2099/ATIFlash_3.95.html



JrRacinFan said:


> **shakes fist**
> 
> Thanks guys for making this thread. Ended up spending some money(for a 2nd gpu/Skyrim) and enjoying the game LOL.



Yaaa!!! Another convert to the way of the scrolls!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> **shakes fist**
> 
> Thanks guys for making this thread. Ended up spending some money(for a 2nd gpu/Skyrim) and enjoying the game LOL.



grats!!  Welcome to the fold!  Don't forget to find the main thread that Kreij started, and we all frequent and harass 



			
				Theeldest said:
			
		

> That's really kinda weird. I think you'll need to use the non-win version: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...lash_3.95.html



thanks, I'll give it a try tonite


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 7, 2012)

Never did get them unlocked *sigh* I did however, snag an H60 from tiger on sale, and now running 28° idle, and 56° under 100% SuperPi


----------



## theeldest (Apr 11, 2012)

That is pretty nice. I think you've got my temps beat.

Check if Intel Burn Test gives you higher temps than super pi or prime. ;-)


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll give it a buzz tonite


----------



## theeldest (Feb 26, 2013)

I know this is a super zombie thread but if anyone ends up looking at it here's an update!

2 GPUs that don't exhaust the majority of their heat out the rear of the case do not work well in the P180/280 series. There's just not enough ventilation to exhaust the heat.

And because someone I know IRL was asking for a picture of the cables hidden behind the motherboard tray, here's that:


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, mine looks about that ugly on the back as well heheh. She's still running ok right now, with some fan noise from one of the vids, but otherwise well. 

I'm in process of dismantling a few boxes upstairs, most of which go to the recycle. However, some choice pieces and frame will become my new Frankenstein's Monster. I've got an old AS400 IBM case with wheels, going to make that my base of ops. There'll be two power supplies (one dedicated to drives), and I've already gotten 2PCI and a PCIx SATA expanders for the drives. Probably won't be the gaming box, mainly for storage and DVDShrink duty.


----------

